

Ask HN: Alternate to Google Apps Mail service for personal email - geekam

It is 2014 and I am still using the free version of Google&#x27;s apps for my email (my domain). Although, I have started to move away from Google (been using DDG for a year instead of Google search), but the email service is still with Google apps.<p>What is the consensus of everyone here about a personal email service? What is everyone using for their own domain?<p>Some features that I desire are -<p>* Reliable<p>* Economical (or great bang for the buck)<p>* IMAP support<p>* Fast Web access<p>* Secure (not asking for NSA-proof :-))<p>Please feel free to add or suggest anything.
======
NicoJuicy
cozycloud, you can just install it on a raspberry pi if i'm not mistaking.

Edit: I was mistaking, it has a lot but no email :(

------
dgoujard
i use Fastmail it's really powerful and great webmail with mobile support.

~~~
geekam
From what I have read by searching on HN, I believe Fastmail is really
popular.

